
Mark Cuban Illustrates He Has No Idea What Net Neutrality Is or Its Importance - nreece
https://www.techdirt.com/blog/netneutrality/articles/20141124/12335929240/mark-cuban-again-illustrates-he-has-no-idea-what-net-neutrality-is-why-its-important.shtml
======
MCRed
This is a straight up political article. And unfortunately, it misses the mark
when it comes to technology.

The only reason there is an issue is the government grants monopolies.

If the government didn't artificially limit competition, cable and wireless
companies wouldn't be able to traffic shape because their competition would
use it as a selling point.

